# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  hola saben como?

## krismaiz

hola  an visto el programa de kris korn y j.b been (buenos magos me parece)la inquietud es sobre un mago que ellos invitaron. es iraki pero no recuerdo su nombre, en fin el mago pidio una targeta de credito y la iso volar por todos lados,incluso detras de el,saben donde se concige ese truco?sera hilo! gracias a todos.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Sera "La carta Hummer" (¿?)

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id=455

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Sera "La carta Hummer" (¿?)
> 
> http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id=455


Cúal vendría a ser mejor, "La carta Hummer" o "Zoom" de Ben Harris? (k impresione más a la gente, me refiero) aunk no sean exactamente el mismo estilo xD
Salu2

----------


## Daniel Quiles

La verdad que no tengo ningun de los dos juegos que mencionas pero a continuacion te pongo algun video sobre ellos:

mira un video de la carta hummer extraido de esta web: http://www.magical-tricks.com/HummerCard.htm    video: http://www.magical-tricks.com/Floatingcardbig1.wmv              Vi una version en penguinmagic en la que la carta tambien daba vueltas alrededor del mago, que se llama The Hummingbird Card: http://media.penguinmagic.com/movies/products/1090a.wmv
La que vende tienda magia es: The Hummer Card by Jon Jensen. No se si sera como las que te dije. Aunque en efecto tiene que ser el mismo.


Tras buscar consegui ver un pequeño video del Zoom de Ben Harris (Aunque la imagen no es muy buena): http://www.magicproshop.com/zoom-har...+by+Ben+Harris 


Como comprobaras los efectos son totalmente distintos.

----------


## magomago

Mago Londrino yo tengo los dos y la verdad es que son los dos muy buenos,cual es mejor?,pues la carta Hummer es muchisimo mas espectacular,aunque no significa que sea mejor.Las dos son unas buenas opciones de compra a mi entender,aunque supongo que si ves los videos que ha puesto Daniel ya podras juzgar tu mismo.

----------


## Mago Londrino

Muchas gracias a los 2 :D 
Si, definitivamente me quedaré con la Hummer entonces xD Esque llevaba un par d semanas que ví estas 2 y estaba que no sabia por cuál decidirme (no sabia si se parecia el efecto o no xD) y con todo lo que ya llevo en el carro, no me puedo permitir los 2 en este mismo pedido... xD
Un saludo

----------

